# I think the Germans totally put our UK guinea cages to shame.....!



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey,

Just found this link on the guinea pig forum and thought would share for anyone interested in a good old gawp.

I just managed to source the stuff to make a c&c cage - now I'm thinking I should have just gone to ikea......lol.

- Schwedisch

- Bodengehege

xx


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

p.s. assuming these are German websites but could be totally wrong!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

ha ha wow they are fantastic !!
and I thought we was good when we had two 6 foot cages with double layers in each and connected by tunnels
But some of them, well they are just beautiful!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow! Some of those are amazing! They have really inspired me to change my guinea pigs home, just gotta convince the hubby! :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the germans actually put most of our cages to shame!!!
i love their natural hamster set ups!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

:thumbup: they are amazing!! And to be honestly fairly easy and cheap to make compaired to buying a cage

I love how lots are made in to the house hold furniture


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

That second one is massive and aweaome. The first looks like bunkbeds


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> the germans actually put most of our cages to shame!!!
> i love their natural hamster set ups!


I agree  Some of their setups are amazing.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Those are amazin!!

***Goes off looking for german rat/mouse cages****


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Petitepuppet said:


> Those are amazin!!
> 
> ***Goes off looking for german rat/mouse cages****


Link when you find some!!

I've always thought German cages are amazing. They're always really spacious and consider what species has to live in it.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

These are all own build projects..Some have been made using Ikea base/frames ..

If you can think outside the box and let you design fanatsy take over lots of things are possible at very low cost


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Snippet said:


> Link when you find some!!
> 
> I've always thought German cages are amazing. They're always really spacious and consider what species has to live in it.


Just goes to show what happens when animal requirements are actual law, and if people break the law they actually get punished.


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

I know running the idea past my boyfriend and he's really bought into it! We're going to get a place together next year and he's sold on the idea of creating something like this for the guinea's. 

So moving requirement to the estate agent is deffo going to be.....does this apartment come with a built in German guinea pig mansion?? hehe. 

How amazing would it be if we could set something like this up for JC?! Although to be fair he's one hamster that doesn't like space - he was totally chilled in his tiny starter cage, he's in the hamster heaven now and doing better than the rotacrap but still he's pretty much only explored the downstairs, jumps at absolutely nothing and creeps about like he's worried their might be landmines. I wish I could make him less nervous.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Those are amazin!!
> 
> ***Goes off looking for german rat/mouse cages****


They have some on there under the different headings just looked at all till I found the words ratten lol


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

You know I bet this is something a skilled joiner could put together easily. Be interesting to get some quotes!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

as usual the germans are awesome if slightly crazy!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Alot of the unit type ones are just ikea wooden units and Perspex screwed to it very easy to do all you would need is an imagination, willingness and to safely treat the wood


----------

